# What did I make?



## DOpig (Dec 12, 2008)

The other day I had the urge for something sweet. So I got out a frozen loaf of bread dough. After it thawed I pulled and rolled it to a long rectangle and put some fruit filling down the center along with some cream cheese. I cut flaps down both long edges and pulled them across the center to make a braided look. Baked for about 25 min. at 350 deg. I let it cool or a bit then drizzled some sugar frosting on top. It tasted great. I don't know what it is called. Do you?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 12, 2008)

I'd just call it good!!


----------



## Lisar (Dec 12, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I'd just call it good!!



Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 12, 2008)

It does sound good and sounds kind of like a danish.  I make a cheese danish that has a bread like dough and laid out like you describe. It does sound good.


----------



## DOpig (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok, Danish it is.  Extra large.  It was 20 inches long.  Looked real goofy because the flaps did not stay down during baking but tasted real good.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 12, 2008)

The trick there is to stretch them all the way across and tuck them underneath with a touch of water to seal them to the bottom.


----------



## DOpig (Dec 12, 2008)

jabbur said:


> The trick there is to stretch them all the way across and tuck them underneath with a touch of water to seal them to the bottom.


 
Thanks so much for the tip!  I'll do that next time.  This one came out looking like a section of an alligator tail.


----------



## JMediger (Dec 12, 2008)

That sounds perfect for a Saturday morning with coffee!  

About how wide did you get it before you started "braiding"?


----------



## DOpig (Dec 12, 2008)

JMediger said:


> That sounds perfect for a Saturday morning with coffee!
> 
> About how wide did you get it before you started "braiding"?



I got it to about 8 inches.  I was worried about getting the dough too thin and it was not staying stretched out past that. Did I mention that after I filled and braided it that I let it raise for a while?   It ended up being large enough for quenching the sweet tooth that night and having a nice piece on the run the next morning for 3 of us.


----------



## JMediger (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you again for posting this idea DOpig ... I made it this weekend and it was wonderful!  I filled it half with apple filling and half with cherry.  Delicious!


----------



## DOpig (Dec 17, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed it JMediger.


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 22, 2008)

Dopig, picture is worth a 1000 words! lol


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 22, 2008)

DOpig you should post your "Two Foot Danish" under What's for Breakfast Christmas morning....Sounds like a winner!!!


----------

